# Hot and Sweaty



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Dogs don't sweat through their skin-they sweat through the pads of their feet. If she is wet or damp when you get her out in the morning, it is either drool or pee.

What kind of crate are you using-wire or plastic? Depending on where they are positioned, and if any of the air flow cut outs are blocked or covered, plastic crates can get pretty warm. This might distress her, causing her to drool.

Also, if she is teething, she will drool a lot.


----------



## Gommer (Mar 11, 2009)

It is her whole body that feels damp. The undercoat that feels that way. We have her in a wire crate w/ plenty of airflow. It does not appear to be pee and she doesn't seem to be drooling. 

To touch, she feels really hot, overheated.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks,

Gommer


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Dogs do not sweat through their body. My guess would be that she is urinating in the crate (hence the odor) and laying in it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I forgot to add that of course, they also cool themselves off by panting 

At this point, I tend to agree with PG-sounds more like pee. If it is not fresh, it can often have a musty rather than sharp odor.

Is there a blanket or bed in there with her?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Also, dogs do typically feel warm. When I am on the sofa and all 4 Goldens want to be on me-it is hot! Even just one of them laying on me is very warm-their body temperature is higher than ours by several degrees.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Also, dogs do typically feel warm. When I am on the sofa and all 4 Goldens want to be on me-it is hot! Even just one of them laying on me is very warm-their body temperature is higher than ours by several degrees.


 
The average temp of a dog is 101 degrees F, with the normal healthy range anywhere from 99 to 102 degrees F. So to us, a dog will feel warm, and because a puppy's "thermostat" is not yet mature, they are less able of regulating their temperature and will often be on the high end of normal.

I wonder, too, if there is a pad or bed of some sort in the crate, which would absorb any urine so that it would not be seen in the crate bottom.


----------



## Gommer (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, there is a white pet blanket on the floor of the crate. However, it does not appear to be stained w/ pee. No discoloration. Not much odor either. (I just checked!) We wash it quite regularly also.

Could she have a yeast problem?

Thank you all for your help. :wave:

Gommer


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Gommer said:


> Yes, there is a white pet blanket on the floor of the crate. However, it does not appear to be stained w/ pee. No discoloration. Not much odor either. (I just checked!) We wash it quite regularly also.
> 
> Could she have a yeast problem?
> 
> ...


 
Check her genital area and see if it is sticky, she could very well have puppy vaginitis, but this would not account for her being wet. I'm convinced that it is urine... She could have the beginnings of a UTI and be leaking a bit in her sleep. Also. many puppies and dogs will push aside bedding and prefer to lay on the bare crate pan, especially if she is warm, whcih would explain the blanket not being stained.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Where do you live? Is it a humid climate? Do you have any photos of her taken inside her crate? Hey, I love a good mystery; this has the makings of one...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If her urine is dilute, or in small amounts, it would not smell a lot and would likely not discolor either.

Try leaving her in the crate without the blanket.

How is she acting otherwise? Normal eating and pottying habits? No accidents in the house?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> If her urine is dilute, or in small amounts, it would not smell a lot and would likely not discolor either.
> 
> Try leaving her in the crate without the blanket.
> 
> How is she acting otherwise? Normal eating and pottying habits? No accidents in the house?


 
I agree with removing the blanket. Also, do you leave water in her crate for her? If she is drinking a lot, it could dilute the urine. 
Conversely, if she has a UTI (very common in female puppies, as is puppy vaginitis), the urine will be concentrated, but as Tahnee mentioned, they usually eliminate small amounts at a time.


----------



## Gommer (Mar 11, 2009)

We live in NE Pa. near the Poconos. Not too humid.
We will try it w/out a blanket tonite and no, we don't leave her w/ water during the night. All she wants during the day though. An occassional accident. 
She lately has been having a lot of fun finding and eating deer turds! :yuck:Needless to say, we try to discourage that! Also, she will eat anything. Other than the deer stinkies, she will just gobble up a mouthful of dirt whenever she gets a chance! She also having trouble w/ her anals.:--appalled:


----------



## Gommer (Mar 11, 2009)

*Update*

No sooner had I finished the last post, Gommer just had an accident. Diarehea (sp?) 
I am not sure why, perhaps her food Natural Balance, is not agreeing w/ her. We had switched over to this to hopefully help w/ the itching. Now her stools seem to be getting looser.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! We'd love to see pictures of your little girl. 

I agree that taking out the bedding is going to give you the best idea of what is going on. And they like to be cool, so it won't hurt her to be in the crate without a bed for a while. 

As for the anal glands, bulking up her poops is the best way to help her clear those on her own so you can pretend your precious girl doesn't have those nasty things... Do a search on this site for anal glands or Metamucil or shredded wheat and you'll find loads of threads with those and other suggestions.

Again welcome!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

If she's eating a lot of poop from wild animals consider getting a fecal test run at the vets office. She could have picked up a bug...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> If she's eating a lot of poop from wild animals consider getting a fecal test run at the vets office. She could have picked up a bug...


And intestinal parasites.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> And intestinal parasites.


I swear, I sat here for several minutes trying to come up with the word "parasite" and couldn't. Do you ever have one of those moments where the simplest word totally evades you?! Thanks for clarifying what I meant by "bug"!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> I swear, I sat here for several minutes trying to come up with the word "parasite" and couldn't. Do you ever have one of those moments where the simplest word totally evades you?! Thanks for clarifying what I meant by "bug"!


 

HAHAHA! When you said "bug" I was thinking you meant like a virus... I meant like a real "bug"!!! :doh:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> HAHAHA! When you said "bug" I was thinking you meant like a virus... I meant like a real "bug"!!! :doh:


I was wavering between "bug" and "amoebas" to describe "parasite" which was NOWHERE to be found in my brain and bug won...


----------

